# Schriftzug Schatten/Schweif Problem... Monitor oder Grafikkarte



## gothicer2005 (13. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab schon was länger ein Problem mit meinem Bild:
Ich habe bei Texten und Fenstern allgemein immer eine Art Schatten oder Schweif, welcher immer nach rechts geht. In Spielen fällt es kaum auf, nur manchmal wenn man halt ein Fenster im Spiel öffnet (z.B. Inventar). Außerdem wird der Zustand nach einer Zeit immer schwächer. Am Anfang nach dem Windows starten ist es manchmal im extrem Fall so,dass ca. 1/4 des Fensters nach rechts schwach gezeigt wird. Leider habe ich keinen extra Monitor oder eine Grafikkarte zum testen. Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine. Ich bin in erklären nicht so gut^^ 
Jemand ne Idee??


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2008)

gothicer2005 am 13.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Ich hab schon was länger ein Problem mit meinem Bild:
> Ich habe bei Texten und Fenstern allgemein immer eine Art Schatten oder Schweif, welcher immer nach rechts geht. In Spielen fällt es kaum auf, nur manchmal wenn man halt ein Fenster im Spiel öffnet (z.B. Inventar). Außerdem wird der Zustand nach einer Zeit immer schwächer. Am Anfang nach dem Windows starten ist es manchmal im extrem Fall so,dass ca. 1/4 des Fensters nach rechts schwach gezeigt wird. Leider habe ich keinen extra Monitor oder eine Grafikkarte zum testen. Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine. Ich bin in erklären nicht so gut^^
> Jemand ne Idee??



mach mal einen screenshot, speicher ihn als bild und schau dir das dann mal mit der windows bildanzeige genauer an - wenn dort die gleichen schatten sind, dann liegt es an der karte. wenn nicht, dann monitor oder gkrakausgang oder kabel.

was für nen monitor hast du denn? vlt. hast du auch nur zuviel HZ eingestellt?


----------



## gothicer2005 (14. November 2008)

Ja hab ich gemacht. Man sieht die gleichen Schatten. Mhhh Monitor steht schon auf 60 Hz, auch wenn ich das nie i-wie fest gelegt hab.  Mir ist auch aufgefallen das man den Schatten nur bei weißer bzw. heller Schrift sieht auf dunklen Hintergrund. Obwohl bei dunkeln Fenstern sieht man nur die Kanten als Schatten. Wahrscheinlich ist es immer das gleiche es kommt mir nur immer n bissel anders vor oder so^^  
Muss ich mir jetzt wirklich ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen?? Aso Treiber hab ich auch mal aktualisiert, hat aber auch nichts gebebracht. Weil ich hab meine Geforce 7900GTX eigendlich ganz gern. Auch wenn sie schon was älter ist haut das gute Stück noch ganz schön power raus^^. Oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?? Hab meinen Pc bei one.de bestellt. Weiß wer ob ich denen meinen Pc schicken kann nur wegen der Graka oder muss ich da i-wie mit dem Hersteller in verbindung treten?? Ich hab doch kein Plan.
Schonmal danke für eure Antworten^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

gothicer2005 am 14.11.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hab ich gemacht. Man sieht die gleichen Schatten. Mhhh Monitor steht schon auf 60 Hz, auch wenn ich das nie i-wie fest gelegt hab.  Mir ist auch aufgefallen das man den Schatten nur bei weißer bzw. heller Schrift sieht auf dunklen Hintergrund. Obwohl bei dunkeln Fenstern sieht man nur die Kanten als Schatten. Wahrscheinlich ist es immer das gleiche es kommt mir nur immer n bissel anders vor oder so^^
> Muss ich mir jetzt wirklich ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen?? Aso Treiber hab ich auch mal aktualisiert, hat aber auch nichts gebebracht. Weil ich hab meine Geforce 7900GTX eigendlich ganz gern. Auch wenn sie schon was älter ist haut das gute Stück noch ganz schön power raus^^. Oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?? Hab meinen Pc bei one.de bestellt. Weiß wer ob ich denen meinen Pc schicken kann nur wegen der Graka oder muss ich da i-wie mit dem Hersteller in verbindung treten?? Ich hab doch kein Plan.
> Schonmal danke für eure Antworten^^



kann natürlich sein, dass du nur nen grafischen effekt für windows aktiv hast. wie sieht es denn bei texten aus, die du zB mit word pad schreibst?

vlt. is auch nur eine karte besser als die alte, und du siehst nun details schäfer als vorher, und eines der details ist zB ein kleiner "schatten" um buchstaben, damit der übergang zur hintergrundfarbe nicht zu krass ist 

kannst ja den screenshot mal hier posten über directupload.net oder so


----------



## gothicer2005 (14. November 2008)

http://s2b.directupload.net/file/d/1613/zxr85ubc_jpg.htm
So hier ist mal n Link. Hab zwar drunter geschrieben wär n bissel unscharf, ist aber i-wie nicht mehr. Man kann den Schweif hier ganz gut rechts erkennen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

gothicer2005 am 14.11.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> http://s2b.directupload.net/file/d/1613/zxr85ubc_jpg.htm
> So hier ist mal n Link. Hab zwar drunter geschrieben wär n bissel unscharf, ist aber i-wie nicht mehr. Man kann den Schweif hier ganz gut rechts erkennen.



ich seh das ehrlich gesagt nix - welchen schweif meinst du? bei welchem wort?


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2008)

Herbboy am 14.11.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh das ehrlich gesagt nix - welchen schweif meinst du? bei welchem wort?


Ich seh auch nix.
Dann ists wohl eher der Monitor


----------



## gothicer2005 (14. November 2008)

Also erst mal näher rann zoomen, ist aber denk ich klar. Bei: "zusätzlichen Wartungsarbeiten mal wieder" kann man es hinter wieder ganz gut sehen. Obwohl mir auch auffällt das es vor ein paar Stunden auch stärker zu sehn war als jetzt. Ich denke es ist wirklich der Monitor (das ist mir auch lieber, denn dann hab ich direkt man n Grund mir n 22 oder größer Zoll Monitor anzulegen^^). Naja ihr könnt mir ja schonmal sagen wodrauf ich beim Kauf achten sollte oder sogar schon einen Vorschlag machen


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

gothicer2005 am 14.11.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also erst mal näher rann zoomen, ist aber denk ich klar. Bei: "zusätzlichen Wartungsarbeiten mal wieder" kann man es hinter wieder ganz gut sehen.


 da ist bei mir rein gar nix, selbst wenn ich so weit ranzoome, dass ein buchstabe den halben bildschirm ausfüllt: die buchstaben sind so graublau (überschrift) bzw. weiß (text), und drumherum ist NICHTS ungewöhnliches, nur die hintergrundfarbe bzw. in der überschrift halt dieser farbverlauf.

uuviel HZ sind ja nicht eingestellt. hast du konstrastwerte/helligkeit so stark eingestellt, dass die schrift (die ist ja heller als der hintergrund) von sich aus so stark leuchtet, dass ein schimmer um sie herum ist...?  so was fällt dann besonders auf, wenn es sonst im zimmer dunkel ist.


was für nen monitor hast du denn?


----------



## Kreon (14. November 2008)

Ich muss dich auch enttäuschen. Liegt wohl wirklich am Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gothicer2005 (16. November 2008)

So ich hab mir gedacht: gehste mal zum Kumpel und nimmste mal Bildschirm mit und probierst mal aus. So da hat dann alles geklappt, kein Schweif, kein Schatten, nichts. Ich denk schon: Mist ist wohl doch die Grafikkarte^^. Zuhause dann plötzlich auch kein Schweif mehr^^. Bei meinem Screenshot seh ich auch nichts mehr^^. Naja wieder mal ein Rätsel des Computers gelöst ohne zu wissen wie


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2008)

gothicer2005 am 16.11.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab mir gedacht: gehste mal zum Kumpel und nimmste mal Bildschirm mit und probierst mal aus. So da hat dann alles geklappt, kein Schweif, kein Schatten, nichts. Ich denk schon: Mist ist wohl doch die Grafikkarte^^. Zuhause dann plötzlich auch kein Schweif mehr^^. Bei meinem Screenshot seh ich auch nichts mehr^^. Naja wieder mal ein Rätsel des Computers gelöst ohne zu wissen wie



vermutlich ganz simpel: kabel war nicht richtig drin...


----------

